# My boys enjoying the snow...



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello. I haven't been active for a while! I had issues with my username. I kept trying to log in as 2rabbit*s*&2ferrets.  Anyhow, I think I have remembered it now!

Last time I was online I only had the two boys, Laurel and Hardy. In August this year I collected their half-brother who I named Finlay after Jame Finlayson who played Laurel & Hardy's nemisis in the films.

On to the pictures. Hardy and Finlay loved the stuff, Laurel however being a bit of a snob and hating all things outdoorsy was not as impressed!

Hardy is in there somewhere!


















Finlay









Hardy & Finlay









Laurel looking on...you can see how 'impressed' he is! LOL









Snow covered


















Shaking it off









Hardy says its time to go in









Cute one of Hardy & Finlay together to finish


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome pics!

finlay is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

haha i was trying to work out what it was in the first pic. haha love ferrets so full of cheekyness.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Lovely photos! Ferrets fascinate me, but I struggle with training Labs, so I'll stick to them for now, chuckle!


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! I love them to bits and they provide hours of entertainment and mischief!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

They look like they are full of fun!!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are lovely!! :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

There's my favourite ferts!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

They are adorable!
Have only ever seen pics of ferrets, and know nothing about them, but have always thought they were beautiful.


----------

